# Gran gol di Flamini in Tottenham - Arsenal. Video.



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2015)

L'Arsenal si aggiudica il derby londinese in Capital One Cup grazie ad una prestazione magistrale di Mathieu Flamini, autore di una doppietta. 
Il secondo gol in particolare è una perla da grandissimo giocatore che sarebbe potuto essere. Video al secondo post.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2015)

Per dovere di cronaca mettiamo anche il primo con tutta la prestazione


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2015)

galliani ci sta pensando..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2015)

E, perché no, anche dei bei ricordi associati al Tottenham:


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

Ma chi è che fa i video in HD delle prestazioni di Flamini


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Settembre 2015)

Il console Flaminio  Entrata violentissima + incitamento alla curva, resterà nel mio cuore


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Settembre 2015)

Quando era al Milan lo odiavo, ma se penso che dopo di lui sono arrivati quasi tutti centrocampisti persino inferiori...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2015)

Grande Mattia! 
Tra i gregari, è uno dei giocatori che più ho amato al Milan. Al suo arrivo le aspettative erano alte, forse troppo, però in definitiva non si può dire abbia fatto male da noi...Di certo ha sempre dato tutto e onorato la maglia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grande Mattia!
> Tra i gregari, è uno dei giocatori che più ho amato al Milan. Al suo arrivo le aspettative erano alte, forse troppo, però in definitiva non si può dire abbia fatto male da noi...Di certo ha sempre dato tutto e onorato la maglia.



no non ha fatto male , ha solo rubato 4,5 mil l'anno per non so quanti anni


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Settembre 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> no non ha fatto male , ha solo rubato 4,5 mil l'anno per non so quanti anni



E ma sossoldi


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> no non ha fatto male , ha solo rubato 4,5 mil l'anno per non so quanti anni



Lì non è colpa sua...se te li dessero, li ridaresti indietro?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lì non è colpa sua...se te li dessero, li ridaresti indietro?



non è colpa sua certo , ma in campo ci andava lui e non ricordo prestazioni da fuoriclasse


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è colpa sua certo , ma in campo ci andava lui e non ricordo prestazioni da fuoriclasse



Sì, sicuramente il suo rendimento non è stato all'altezza dello stipendio che percepiva, ma lui ce l'ha sempre messa tutta e la maglia l'ha sempre onorata. 
Quelli che rubavano veramente lo stipendio erano i lazzaroni alla Robinho o quelli che, pur ai margini della rosa, rifiutavano ogni possibile trasferimento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, sicuramente il suo rendimento non è stato all'altezza dello stipendio che percepiva, ma lui ce l'ha sempre messa tutta e la maglia l'ha sempre onorata.
> Quelli che rubavano veramente lo stipendio erano i lazzaroni alla Robinho o quelli che, pur ai margini della rosa, rifiutavano ogni possibile trasferimento.



quello che ha fatto 14 gol l anno dello scudetto era robinho e non Flaminio che giocava e non giocava..detto questo entrambi hanno fatto bene un anno, un anno e mezzo e poi hanno rubato lo stipendio..


----------



## 666psycho (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma chi è che fa i video in HD delle prestazioni di Flamini



hahah muoio!


----------



## hiei87 (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello che ha fatto 14 gol l anno dello scudetto era robinho e non Flaminio che giocava e non giocava..detto questo entrambi hanno fatto bene un anno, un anno e mezzo e poi hanno rubato lo stipendio..



Sì, infatti quell'anno era un idolo. L'anno dopo così così, gli altri anni è stato un peso e ha rubato lo stipendio, anche perchè le possibilità di andar via le aveva. tra l'altro, a differenza di Flamini, che ce la metteva tutta, ma non aveva grandi mezzi, un Robinho allenato e motivato nella Serie A ridicola degli ultimi anni (mi riferisco in particolare al biennio 2012-2014) avrebbe potuto ancora dire la sua.
Flamini sicuramente ci ha fatto sprecare un mucchio di soldi, però non era colpa sua. Tra l'altro in generale in quegli anni il nostro monte ingaggi era una roba da mani nei capelli, in proporzione al rendimento dei vari giocatori...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Settembre 2015)

Dai ragazzi non difendiamo Flamini, da noi non ha mai fatto bene, ci ha messo la grinta ma nemmeno sempre a dire il vero. Un mezzo brocco, non esaltiamolo grazie.


----------

